# Coyote or Dog?



## gainer888 (Sep 27, 2007)

My brother-in-law got this pic on his home-made trail-camera the other day in Medina county. We were debating on if it is a coyote or a dog as there are arguments for both.....any thoughts?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

It's a dog


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The pic does not show the whole animal completely but I am leaning toward dog as well.

By the way that is an excellent picture quality from a trail camera.


----------



## wader (Dec 9, 2004)

The shape of its head/neck area says dog to me.


----------



## fisherman5567 (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats gotta be a wolf!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

No doubt a dog.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I worked on your pic a little to enhance focus.










If you look at the ear you will see it lays down.

This is a dog.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

Dogs tail, dogs ears, dogs hind legs, dogs weight
...


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

It is a dog


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Yup, its eyes aren't crazy lookin like a coyote.
Hair's too purty too.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

somebody's shepheard???


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I say dog too, I've only seen 15-20 yotes in my life but none that big with that kind of muscle tone. 

It actually looks like a husky to me.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

doesn't look at all like a yote other than color. You'll know a yote when you see one from the build, head & tail.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

looks like a husky


----------



## Gju42486 (Mar 7, 2005)

dog from my eyes


----------



## Kyfisherman1 (Mar 22, 2007)

it's a dog........ i've seen coyotes in that good of condition, but that is definitely a dog


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

idk it might be a coydog a coyote mixed with a dog its common but you never know but its probly a dog but it could be a coydog


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Coydogs are mostly myth. It's a dog!


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

M.Magis said:


> Coydogs are mostly myth. It's a dog!


are you sure cuz odnr say that almost half of the coyote poplution are half bred dogs ?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I'm quite sure. And I don't think that the DNR says that. There are many biological reasons that coyotes and dogs rarely breed.


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

that what my dad was telling me wait let me try to find a page on it lol i am not trying to prove you wqorng or any thing i just wanna know cuz i have all way thought that coyotes and dogs could mate


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

A coydog is the hybrid offspring of a male coyote (Canis latrans) and a female dog (Canis lupus familiaris). Together they are genetically capable of producing fertile young. The dogote, a similar hybrid, is the result of breeding a male domestic dog with a female coyote. Where the cross-breeding of animals is concerned, the father's species gives the first part of the offspring's name.Coydogs were once believed to be present in large numbers in Pennsylvania, due to coyotes being in decline and domestic dogs being available as mates. Most were probably naturally occurring red or blond coyotes or were feral dogs. If interbreeding between the species was common, the coyote population would be expected to acquire more dog-like traits with each successive generation. Coyotes have also been crossed with Australian dingoes.


[edit] Rarity
Dogotes are fairly rare in the wild, in part because female coyotes are fertile for only about 60 days out of the year. Wild coydogs and dogotes can cause problems for humans, as they allegedly have the infamous cunning of coyotes but lack their natural fear of humans.




i guess they are rarer than i thought


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

yeap thats a dog


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

There was just an article in Outdoor life I think about this. Stating that coydogs are rare or are around.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

I looked at that picture long and hard. Mangey worthless critter, out in the dark, lurking in the shadows, looking to dig up someone elses crap. I think it's an Attorney. Probably my ex-wifes.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

I vote...it's a dog.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

creekcrawler said:


> Yup, its eyes aren't crazy lookin like a coyote.
> Hair's too purty too.


Whats "Crazy" about these eyes? Hair?








[/IMG]

"One day a Feather fell from the sky, an Eagle saw it fall, a Deer heard it fall, and a Bear later smelled it. But it was only the Coyote that Saw, Heard, and Smelled the Feather."..... Author Unknown


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

PapawSmith said:


> I looked at that picture long and hard. Mangey worthless critter, out in the dark, lurking in the shadows, looking to dig up someone elses crap. I think it's an Attorney. Probably my ex-wifes.


Thats great...

Maybe I can get a device or 2 from the Vick compound , strap my dog in and get one of these yotes to mate with my beagles so I can actually produce dogs that hunt.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

That is a neat quote Deadwood - them yotes do have very keen senses. That being said my buddy in Greene County shoots between 1 and 5 per year out of his backyard He is a trapper and he maintains a nice "pile" about 75 yards from his house. He killed a young female 2 weeks ago munching down. Every year when the really cold weather moves in for that 2-3 week period he always gets one or 2. He has seen as many as 3 working the pile at once and it isn't just the younger yotes either - he has killed a few very large males. They are very thick in his area with daytime sightings common.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I have a buddy that has a coyote and common dog cross. Not sure but I think the dog was some sort of collie or sheppard, The dog is very friendly and smart. She protects her family and they have a new born, the cross sleeps at the foot of the crib. I would be concerned about that but he has had the cross for several years. Raised it from a pup. S


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

sevenx said:


> I have a buddy that has a coyote and common dog cross. Not sure but I think the dog was some sort of collie or sheppard, The dog is very friendly and smart. She protects her family and they have a new born, the cross sleeps at the foot of the crib. I would be concerned about that but he has had the cross for several years. Raised it from a pup. S


I am curious as to how they know it is a coyote cross? Just by appearance or was the pair penned together? I only ask this because it is not uncommon for wild dogs to breed a domesticated dog.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

Bkr. I just spoke to him on the phone to get the real skinny, A guy in Santa Cruz CA had trapped and penned coyotes, he then bred them with Husky. Steves dog is second generation and 3/4 coyote and 1/4 huskie. It is a female. He said the coyoted were not domesticated but had been penned since cub. S


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That is interesting. I guess I just don't see the reason to cross them but I never see the reason for crossing a lot of the dog breeds that they do as well.


----------



## sevenx (Apr 21, 2005)

I agree with you, I also had a friend years ago with a wolf/huskie this thing was massive he would jump on me paws on my shoulder and almost look down at me, I am 6'. Friendliest dog in the world. My issue with these breeds would be the wild streak, I would think at some time instinct would kick in. Better left alone but I guess all breeds were wild at one time and selective breeding created the breeds we have today. With small children of my own I would not have one. S


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

woof woof woof...


----------



## lumberjack (Feb 11, 2006)

No doubt it is a dog ,tail up dead give away how often do you see that with a coyote????


----------



## fshnteachr (Jun 9, 2007)

Fish-N-Fool said:


> That is a neat quote Deadwood - them yotes do have very keen senses. *That being said my buddy in Greene County shoots between 1 and 5 per year out of his backyard* He is a trapper and he maintains a nice "pile" about 75 yards from his house. He killed a young female 2 weeks ago munching down. Every year when the really cold weather moves in for that 2-3 week period he always gets one or 2. He has seen as many as 3 working the pile at once and it isn't just the younger yotes either - he has killed a few very large males. They are very thick in his area with daytime sightings common.


What part of Greene Co. is your buddy located?


----------

